# Chinese Mobile Phones



## axxo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi
just come across this site *www.eemobi.cn they are offering some cheap phones and they agree to send phones to india as well.
How reliable are these phones? anyone using it? I will be happy if the phone works atleast for a year. or where in India i can get these?


----------



## axxo (Nov 30, 2007)

bump..no one use it???


----------



## arunks (Nov 30, 2007)

ya chinese mobiles are providing decent and superb features in comparison to any other brand in INDIA..

but the guarantee is not there that these will work without any problem in the long run

But i m happy that my mobile is working without any problem from the last 3-4monts when i purchased it


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 30, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> ya chinese mobiles are providing decent and superb features in comparison to any other brand in INDIA..
> 
> but the guarantee is not there that these will work without any problem in the long run
> 
> But i m happy that my mobile is working without any problem from the last 3-4monts when i purchased it



so which chinese mobile you bought ?  


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

ya which one ?
my DAD has a ZTC 6688 something like that....
not bad for 6k


----------



## axxo (Dec 1, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ya which one ?
> my DAD has a ZTC 6688 something like that....
> not bad for 6k



which part of the counntry you are..any retailer/dealer you know?


----------



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

i bought CECT v400 mobile PDA with TV inbuilt receiver and i bought it ffrom singapore at 200$

with bill 1 years guarantee


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 1, 2007)

what about these chinese mp3/mp4 players with built in camera and 1gb internal memory? do these last long? it also has a ebook reader, any one knows which formats it supports? the screen looked like 4 inches wide and 2 inches high.

p.s- this is not a phone.


----------



## nik_for_you (Dec 1, 2007)

beware. it would be in chinese lang  

they would be using plastic circuit in cell same as they use in calculators ..
haha


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

some are good though...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> they would be using plastic circuit in cell same as they use in calculators ..
> haha



LOL


----------



## hackerzlab (Feb 23, 2009)

codyzou said:


> Hi buddy, how do you know that *www.eemobi.cn? What a coincidence!!! I know this site too and i have bought many phones from them. The phones are really nice and cheap, and what's most important is that they provide really good service.



like what? do give us the specifications and where do u live?


----------

